# Curse or Not?



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Recently, I went to a river for some smallmouth fishing. On the first cast I hooked into a smallie. Then for the next three hours nothing. Finally, I hooked a big smallie and my leader to tippet knot broke. Curse?

Let me know based on your experience if there is such a thing as a first cast curse. Thanks.


----------



## maximum_bob37 (May 20, 2013)

Sounds like just coincidence to me.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Just avoid bannas and you'll be fine.  I've had tons of fine days on the water with a 1st cast fish.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I used to fish with a buddy for walleye. He was the expert and I was the tag along. Once on a very cold day in late fall we were at Mosquito jigging a sonar/ vibe. He had a hog in the first 10 minutes which we lost at the boat. He turned to me and said "we won't catch another f---ing fish. He was right and he kept me out in 40 degree windy weather all day just to prove it!


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

In my boat we always want to miss the first bite or hit that we get. If we do that we will be OK for the rest of the day. If somebody catches the first bite or hit, we are usually screwed for the rest of the day...


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

The only absolute is that there are no absolutes. But maybe loosen your drag a bit on the big ones


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I miss the first fish of the day 90% of the time, I'm always watching a bird , squirrel, deer or some kind of duck or adjusting my pack and it takes that first jolting strike too get my attention.
Get a lucky buckeye and keep it in your right pocket, (a turtle's claw make a good substitute for a buckeye) and invest in a lucky Fishing shirt. I'm not superstitious but it can't hurt. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had some pretty horrible days that began with a first cast fish. Not many that have gone the opposite way. To quote the great Michael Scott, "I'm not superstitious, I'm just a little stitous."


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

It could be a curse if you fished the LMR. They got Chickens, strange sightings, and Voodoo at places along that river. Been going on for years. I remember an old Black lady that had chickens where I would get eggs at times. At times if I heard those bongos and yelling when I pulled up, I got out of there PDQ. I'd be careful if fishing alone. A Rabbit's foot or horseshoes will have no effect if you get close the curse. Good Luck.


Roscoe


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I am 0 for 4 on huge smallies this week so you not alone! Had one right up to yak with a tail just as wide as my paddle before it got loose.

Always make a habit of retying your fly before it breaks plus dont go to light on tippet either. 8lb test minimum.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

your using a 8# pound tippet heck a 8 # won't even fit through the eye of my flies you must be targeting trophy smallies ! what weight flyrod you using ?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

No curse if anything you reflected negatively on the one you lost. Let it go, and believe your next cast will be a bigger fish.

You aren't using big enough flies for bass, if 8# test doesn't fit. Big fish eat big things, at least bass do.
Shake it off and keep casting. I like to use at least a size 4 hook to keep the bluegills from getting it in their mouth. The little gills anyway.

Rickerd


----------

